
Tempinbox – Free Temporary Email Service - bram2268
https://www.tempinbox.xyz
======
achecouter
I think email alias is a better choice for privacy. Take a look at
SimpleLogin.

------
bram2268
Please let me know what can be better :) I am the founder of Tempinbox

~~~
blindm
There needs to be some guarantee of the longevity of the service's domain
name, since someone could claim the domain as their own when you mistakenly
refuse to renew it in advance.

The bad actor sets up a catchall, and then would do password resets for all
the accounts registered with that domain name. That's why I treat these email
relay/proxy services cautiously as if the domain will change hands sometime in
the near future.

